# School Pets



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I wanted to post this in here to see if I could get a few more varied answers. Nit many replies to the old thread.

My school is thinking of getting a school pet, and I have to think of some ideas. I really cant think of any suitable pets. So I just wondered if anyone could think of any?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

rabbit
guinea pig
hamster
rats


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

My daughter's nursery got hatching eggs, incubated them, raised the chicks etc. Nicely educational but not sure how this would work in a school when it comes to holidays weekends etc. Although that would be a problem with anything really..


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It really depends on ages you are thinking about.

Guinea pigs are social, fairly robust (after a certain age) and unlikely to bite.
They are also very vocal so in many ways great for learning from but equally if they have a sudden squealathon (not common if they are well fed and comfy, but will happen) could be disruptive.

Some guinea pigs in some C&C type caging would however still be my suggestion for young ones.

I think rats always come top of lists of pets for kids, however I would worry for them in a school environment because correct me if I am wrong but can't they contract the human cold? If so in a school they may end up frequently unwell.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was thinking of rats, I never thought about the human cold. I will have to search that


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

A sheep


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

skimsa said:


> A sheep


Not Possible


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

*Warning Lol*

Don't be tempted to get a snake or lizard or snake unless you also have a robust viv with a lock. I ended up with my first corn snake because another member of staff owned her and some little :censor: let her out by the time we found her (7 months later) The member of staff had moved to Africa so I got her. I now have a king as well and some hoggies on the way .... think of people like me I'm spending all my money on snake food lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

When I was in senior school way back in the late 1950's :blush: the biology teacher had introduced rabbits as school pets. We had a grassed and flowered quadrangle and the classrooms were built around this, so the rabbit hutches were kept out there until the winter, when they were brought into the school corridor. 

When you got into 2nd year you could ask to be a "rabbit monitress" and she would appoint 4 girls who would look after the rabbits for that year. My mum wouldn't allow me pets so becoming rabbit monitress was the next best thing for me and I spent every day looking after the rabbits. We had a couple of chinchilla rabbits, blue beverans, English and a wild one that the biology teacher had picked up in the middle of a main road during a really bad storm when she was just a tiny baby.

I think having animals at school is a great idea, but I do think one teacher alone should be responsible for them being looked after correctly, appointing children she believes to be responsible enoughto help with their care.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

On a sensible note a rat's a good choice they can't catch human colds that's an urban myth the virus that causes rat colds is different they all also robust intelligent and can be toilet trained. By far the most intelligent of the rodents.

Guinea pigs- If they get ill ....that's usually it unfortunatly (they don't deal well with anastetic)
Rabbits -Can be quite agressive
Mice - short life span
Hamsters - Wallys spend all thier time chewing their rotastack bar no matter how many miles of tubes you give them to play in
Gerbils- ever tried catching an escaped one

I've had and loved all of the above and currently have 4 chinchilla but i would definitly recommend rats as a class room pet the're really smart and friendly.

Strangly I personally have never had a rat but many friends have and their fab :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> My daughter's nursery got hatching eggs, incubated them, raised the chicks etc. Nicely educational but not sure how this would work in a school when it comes to holidays weekends etc. Although that would be a problem with anything really..


My son's nursery and the adjacent primary school had that, too, and they loved it. Apparently though the schools can only get the eggs on a loan for 2 weeks.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

*Not a Chinchilla*

Also wouldn't recommend chins they like the quiet and also tend to get stressed in noisy environment they also need lots of exercise mine run around their room daily and they poo EVERYWHERE. Definitly NOT a classroom pet.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> Hamsters - Wallys spend all thier time chewing their rotastack bar no matter how many miles of tubes you give them to play in


doesn't sound like a wally. Rotastak are a work of evil, any fit and healthy sized Syrian is too large to be able to use them well and hamsters never learn they have to get to the end before turning and so injure and hurt themselves.

No hamster should have to live in a rotastak they are designed to be attractive to 5 year old girls with little mind to what is good for the animal.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think hamster would make good pets because they are nocturnal, so would be asleep during school time and the children would hardly see them.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

They were russians and it was the early 80's  ... also they used to do it in other cages to no matter how many chew blocks, wheels etc they were given ... go figure?

As I said I'd go with the rats :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't agree with any kind of class pet apart from fish.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think given the choice I would rather be a class pet than an animal brought and ignored in some corner of a family home. May children may not be allowed pets, and there is nothing better to teach compassion and thinking of others.

...But then maybe I am weird, I decided the other day that should I be reincarnated I would want to be a British Donkey, you know 75% of Donkey in the UK live in sanctuaries, so that is good odds of coming back in a nice retired type life, and if I am one of the 25% that do not there is a good chance I would get to live and work by the sea instead!! :whistling2:


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

In primary school every spring we use to have hatching eggs chickens and ducks and then keep the babies untill adults and give them back to the teachers husband and also use to get frog spawn and hatch in a tank grew them to frogs and release them in the school pond, in the year 5-6 we use to have hamsters and in secondary shcool science teacher use to keep leopard geckos axies and whites tree frogs and she bought her snakes in every so often in primary school teacher also use to bring in his snakes every so often...


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

as above - I remember our science teacher bringing in frog spawn and us watching those develop before releasing them. Loved it!

In terms of domestic pets for kids, I'd always recommend ratties.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Chinchilla's!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> I think given the choice I would rather be a class pet than an animal brought and ignored in some corner of a family home. May children may not be allowed pets, and there is nothing better to teach compassion and thinking of others.
> 
> ...But then maybe I am weird, I decided the other day that should I be reincarnated I would want to be a British Donkey, you know 75% of Donkey in the UK live in sanctuaries, so that is good odds of coming back in a nice retired type life, and if I am one of the 25% that do not there is a good chance I would get to live and work by the sea instead!! :whistling2:


So would I - on both accounts!

As I said earlier I wasn't allowed to have pets as a child and had to wait (impatiently) until I was 18 before my mother finally gave in and let me have my most desired pet - a dog! I did 'borrow' other people's dogs to walk and just be with until my mother finally relented. I also started horse riding when when I was 13 using my pocket money to pay for it and doing without other things and then started working at the stables for free riding. so there are ways to be around animals even if you aren't allowed to keep your own.

Being rabbit monitress at school taught me so much about rabbits and I absolutely loved every minute of it - to the extent that my friends and I often went to school on Saturdays, just so we could check on the rabbits and allow them to free roam in the quad for an hour, like we did every lunch time. My life was enriched by those rabbits for 2 years (cos I was so desperate to carry on after my year was up I pleaded with the biology teacher to be allowed to remain for another year).


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I was in school we had a cornsnake, gerbils and giant african land snails. I don't remember ever interacting with the the gerbils (but they were good for watching while day-dreaming, not doing the work lol) or the snails (but I liked watching them too), and we fed the snake every week, and he came out regularly. < That was science class in highschool, had nothing in Primary school

I'm currently have tadpoles to raise and release with my son, nice and educational :2thumb:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Daisyy said:


> Chinchilla's!


They would be an awful class room pet they need daily exercise and poo every where when running about. Also they like it quiet and bond best with one or two people. the're really not suitable childrens pets.


----------



## bunny69 (Apr 20, 2012)

*school pets*



Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I wanted to post this in here to see if I could get a few more varied answers. Nit many replies to the old thread.
> 
> My school is thinking of getting a school pet, and I have to think of some ideas. I really cant think of any suitable pets. So I just wondered if anyone could think of any?
> 
> Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


My childrens school got giant african land snails one for each class they first had to to a class project to show they knew how too look after them and what they needed etc they then have a weekly rota where a child get 's to take it home at the weekends. also 2 or 3 times a week i go in too check on them and award the best looked after snail award each week on there celebration events.
My daughters class also did grow your own butterflies they brought a special kit and 30 odd butterfly lava watched them grow in to catterpillars then in to butterflies did talks about them photed them and then released them in to the wild to help re polulate the uk as butterflies arnt doing so well these days. they have also done the incubator and hatching chicks the only problem with this is you have to have some where for the chicks too go afterthey have been hatched. our school arranged for them too be addopted by the local farm. friends schools. asked parents befor the event to fill out an adoption form and gave the school a donation too cover costs and when they hatched they took them home.:flrt:


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> They would be an awful class room pet they need daily exercise and poo every where when running about. Also they like it quiet and bond best with one or two people. the're really not suitable childrens pets.


They are also Diurnal - so active most at sunrise or sunset. I used to work with Chinchillas in an education center and pretty much all they would do is sleep all day, getting up for a potter - nowhere near the balls of fun they are at night!

They are extremely fragile, hate handling (for the most part), escape artists and can get into tiny spaces.

If they are not in a temperature control environment they can easily die from heat (as little as around 23 degrees but ideally they should be at 20 or below).

If they get ill they require extremely intensive care, they can be kinda scratchy (a feat for an animal with no claws!).

They require large cages, so lots of space.

Also...again...the Poop. If you have never owned a Chin you can't imagine the scale of mess and devestation. :lol2:

On the upside, I'd say Rats or Guineas are the best choice. At school we had guineas, rabbits, hamsters, gerbils and some ducks in primary school. The ducks were awesome. We had some Gerbils off the school too once cos theirs kept having babies.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Crepuscular is active at dawn and dusk

Forgot about hatching butterflies, that's a good educational one too

Was it mentioned what age it's for?


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> They would be an awful class room pet they need daily exercise and poo every where when running about. Also they like it quiet and bond best with one or two people. the're really not suitable childrens pets.


My old school had chin's, they were good classroom pets, we placed the tables in a way where it made a square and the chins couldn't run off, they were perfectly happy being handled by lots of people and the poo wasn't a problem, just sweep it up in the confined place they were allowed and put it in the bin. Probably not the *best* classroom pet, but still pretty good and another option for op. Rats wee and poo whilst being handled as well, and the poo is a lot worse than chin poo.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tadpoles, stick insects or cockroaches lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Work just gave some hissing cockroaches to someone who wanted them for a school. Very easy to look after but i can imagin not every student wanting to touch them, some of the college students wont touch them lol.
When i was at school they got in some clawed frogs but they didnt last long as a student put washing up liquid in there tank and they all died.

I like mice, yes they dont live long and do smell more then some animals but you could have two cages one with some females and one with a male and you could breed a litter every so often so you allways have mice and the students would get to watch it all and you could rehome extra babies you dont need either as pets or food. But i wouldnt tell the student if they are going as food as they may get upset. My mice at college do very well with the student, ive never had a mouse bite and the students seem to like, them especialy when they have babies.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

coral/marine fish... easy to keep, nano tanks arent big or spacious, lovely to look at. you can get the lights etc on a timer so weekends arent a problem.

you can also get cold water marine fish and corals...which are found in uk water...require no heater, no light etc


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Tadpoles, stick insects or cockroaches lol


Isn't it illegal to take frogspawn from the wild? I like the caterpillar/ butterfly idea best I thin:2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Isn't it illegal to take frogspawn from the wild?:


We live in enough of a nanny state country without them making up ridiculous laws like this. 

There is no law protecting normal frogs in the UK, you can do with it as you wish. I am not even sure there are laws protecting spawn of endangered amphibians. There is land protected for them, but think if they happened to lay in your own pond you could still do as you wish with it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Isn't it illegal to take frogspawn from the wild? I like the caterpillar/ butterfly idea best I thin:2thumb:


You can get native caterpillars off a website but i cant remember it. We reared them then released them at my grandads graveside


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Daisyy said:


> My old school had chin's, they were good classroom pets, we placed the tables in a way where it made a square and the chins couldn't run off, they were perfectly happy being handled by lots of people and the poo wasn't a problem, just sweep it up in the confined place they were allowed and put it in the bin. Probably not the *best* classroom pet, but still pretty good and another option for op. Rats wee and poo whilst being handled as well, and the poo is a lot worse than chin poo.


Well all I can say is you were really lucky most of the chins I've worked with were not fussed on being handled and of the seven I've owned only one of them genuinely enjoys being handled (the rest tolerate it but certainly don't seek it out). None of them like noise and the one time I took one in to school she wet herself twice when being handled in front of a class (I can only assume through stress) something she has never done at home. The only chin I ever knew of that was a classroom pet chewed it's fur constantly and lived a MASSIVE 3 years (cause of death unknown but I can hazard a guess at why he died). I'd prefer to keep mine at home


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

LOVE the butterfly idea BTW sounds great may consider doing it myself


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> Well all I can say is you were really lucky most of the chins I've worked with were not fussed on being handled and of the seven I've owned only one of them genuinely enjoys being handled (the rest tolerate it but certainly don't seek it out). None of them like noise and the one time I took one in to school she wet herself twice when being handled in front of a class (I can only assume through stress) something she has never done at home. The only chin I ever knew of that was a classroom pet chewed it's fur constantly and lived a MASSIVE 3 years (cause of death unknown but I can hazard a guess at why he died). I'd prefer to keep mine at home


I've never seen chin's act like that, the College I attend has 9 of them in the animal care ward, they're all really friendly and don't seem unhappy at all, they actually climb out of the cage onto your arms. Both my chin's I have at home love being handled too, they wait by the cage door as soon as I go in the room and will happily sit on my lap and be tickled :'). But yeah, by the sounds of it if they vary in personality and disposition that much, probably not the best classroom pet because you don't know how it'll cope.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

The 4 I have at the moment are friendly and come over to see you when you enter the room and the're happy to bounce all over you when the're running round :2thumb: I lay on the floor and read whilst "supervising" them (read stopping them chewing apart my skirting board and bookcases) but only one really likes being stroked and cuddled she's my ebony. My grey is a right moody cow who likes everything on her own terms but saying that she is 16 so has a right to be a crotchety old woman . Another thing I though of Daisyy is all of mine are rescue chinnies so that could also be a reason why they are not as friendly as some as none of them had a good start and were all neglected in there early years  Have you had yours since babies


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, I made the mistake of leaving the room for a few minutes to fill up water bottles when they were out, my skirting boards have been destroyed :') Awwh, yeah that could have something to do with it, I don't see how someone can neglect an animal, it's disgusting. I've had my dark grey since he was 2, because the breeder was keeping him to see if he'd get big enough to breed, but he was 20 grams under so she sold him to me, and my white chin I've had from 14 weeks, so they have had pretty good starts to life, though being from a huge breeder dark grey wasn't handled that much


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

I've ended up with multi colours too (purely by chance as i didn't really choose any of them) Raichu the 16 year old is grey, Dory is ebony her daughter Rose is beige and Fizzgig is white (I think she is a rejected show chinny her fur is fabulous). It should also be pointed out I didn't name any of them lol. There previous owners did  there also all girls and I think boy chinnys are generally more outgoing and friendly anyway  What are your boys called ?


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> I've ended up with multi colours too (purely by chance as i didn't really choose any of them) Raichu the 16 year old is grey, Dory is ebony her daughter Rose is beige and Fizzgig is white (I think she is a rejected show chinny her fur is fabulous). It should also be pointed out I didn't name any of them lol. There previous owners did  there also all girls and I think boy chinnys are generally more outgoing and friendly anyway  What are your boys called ?


Haha Raichu is a fantastic name :') I've always wanted a beige chinchilla! Do you have any pictures of yours? 
Their names are embarrassing, I lie when I go to the vets :') The dark grey is Called Bilbo, and the white is Gandalf :') I don't have much experience with females apart from a really scatty 900gram female at Bilbo's breeder's, she was a beast! haha


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Daisyy said:


> Haha Raichu is a fantastic name :') I've always wanted a beige chinchilla! Do you have any pictures of yours?
> Their names are embarrassing, I lie when I go to the vets :') The dark grey is Called Bilbo, and the white is Gandalf :') I don't have much experience with females apart from a really scatty 900gram female at Bilbo's breeder's, she was a beast! haha


I'll have to dig them out and post them is a seperate thread  i think rose's a beige but I'm not great at knowing the "official" colours she's kinda browny grey  I love yours names  There was a pickachu too but she unfortunately died from a virus  Fizzgig was the fluffy monster from the film "the dark crystal"


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

Marbled newts. All the kids in my family adore them and even my pet hating sister has a soft spot for them. They can be kept fully terrestrial or aquatic (with a small island) and present plenty of educational opportunities. Can be gently handled but recommended as a display pet.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just googled them! What lovely colours! :2thumb:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think marbled newts would be very hard to get hold of.

I think I have decided maybe Rats, Guinea Pigs, maybe chickens or mice

Does anyone know if there is any small exotic mammals like APD's that would be suitable


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> I'll have to dig them out and post them is a seperate thread  i think rose's a beige but I'm not great at knowing the "official" colours she's kinda browny grey  I love yours names  There was a pickachu too but she unfortunately died from a virus  Fizzgig was the fluffy monster from the film "the dark crystal"


Haha nice, link me if you do it!  awwwh, beige and tan's are my favorite, they're gorgeous :flrt: awwwwwh! Those are great names :') haha x



Beardy Boy97 said:


> I think marbled newts would be very hard to get hold of.
> 
> I think I have decided maybe Rats, Guinea Pigs, maybe chickens or mice
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any small exotic mammals like APD's that would be suitable


I don't think you should go for mice, can be really scatty, so will probably be dropped a lot, not good! 
Rats would be best imo.
There are hedgehogs at my college, some can be really huffy and grumpy, but the majority are lovely


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Daisyy said:


> I don't think you should go for mice, can be really scatty, so will probably be dropped a lot, not good!
> Rats would be best imo.
> There are hedgehogs at my college, some can be really huffy and grumpy, but the majority are lovely


I agree with you choosing between mice and rats and I know what you mean about some hedghogs being grumpy. the weird thing is before every coming across any I'd always imagined they would be  Also quite a few I've met snore (Which for some reason I always thought they would as well


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Syrian hamster in a decent cage like a zoozone 1 or a perfecto. From a breeder not a pet shop as they will already be tame.
there was a ham in my class when i was in year 6 never got to took it home as dad was a meany. But i used to go in before the bell went in the mornings and have a look and play. they get used to being woke up


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Hammyhogbun said:


> Syrian hamster in a decent cage like a zoozone 1 or a perfecto. From a breeder not a pet shop as they will already be tame.
> there was a ham in my class when i was in year 6 never got to took it home as dad was a meany. But i used to go in before the bell went in the mornings and have a look and play. they get used to being woke up


I think many animals do adjust to it. My hedgehog was a rehome, I brought him off a young lady who realised after the fact he was not the best pet for her 6 year old!!

That was maybe 2-2and a half years ago and he still wakes up naturally for a midday snack at around 2-3ish (depending on time of year) as he grew accustomed to the little boy feeding him at this time after getting in from school! I find it quite remarkable.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> I agree with you choosing between mice and rats and I know what you mean about some hedghogs being grumpy. the weird thing is before every coming across any I'd always imagined they would be  Also quite a few I've met snore (Which for some reason I always thought they would as well


Haha yeah, love rats, I like mice too, but nowhere near as much :whistling2:
Haha, honestly I prefer the grumpy ones, they have more character :')


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I think a corn snake would make a great class pet, and no allergy problems for the kids either  I don't like these schools that hire incubators to hatch chicks, not exactly a pet for the kids when most will be cockerels and be send back to the breeder to be dispatched! If you want chickens, better to get 3 or 4 hens, they make great pets and the kids will love looking after them and collecting the eggs every day


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> I think a corn snake would make a great class pet, and no allergy problems for the kids either  I don't like these schools that hire incubators to hatch chicks, not exactly a pet for the kids when most will be cockerels and be send back to the breeder to be dispatched! If you want chickens, better to get 3 or 4 hens, they make great pets and the kids will love looking after them and collecting the eggs every day


Rescuing ex battery hens could be a good idea, teaching the wide ethics etc.

Infact have you looked at your local rescue to see if they have any small animals that could be suitable, many rescue rats around.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Get a group of female mice, they are easy to clean, easy to care for, mice rarely ever bite, very easy to handle and they are more active in the day than things like hamsters. It's also fun to watch them socialize and they can learn tricks with a little bit of time. 
: victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Big Goldfish Tank
Axolotl Tank
Blue Lobster Tank (that would be awesome)
Fire Bellied Newts
Fire Bellied Toads
Stick Insects
Hissing Cockroaches
Giant African Land Snails
Praying Mantis
Millipede


Theres lots, just depends on age?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Id say gals ,


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

My Experience with Gals isn't a good one


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

At our school we have 2 feamle rescue rabbits, 2 rescue hens (who enjoy visiting drama wenever the windows are left open), 2 feamle school cats and a snake that my brother rescued.
The cats are lovley they welcome everyone into the school as they sleep in the entrace area.
The rabbits and hens are only allowed to be held/played with by year 9's that do animal studies (they clean them out ect for part of their course) 
And the snake is one of the teachers 'pets' her husband will not let her have it at home
If it was up to me we would get a school dog that our caretaker could look after (as he lives on school grounds)
but in a primary school i would go for giant rabbits or rats


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I did kinda forget to say it is a high school with just year 10's and year 11's


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

Get a bearded dragon


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

selina20 said:


> You can get native caterpillars off a website but i cant remember it. We reared them then released them at my grandads graveside


That sounds lovely 

Personally pets wise i'd go for guinea pigs as my first choice, adults from a rescue that have been well handled preferably. A walk in pen that the kids can sit in would be great rather than the usual indoor cages.
I like the idea of rats but they don't live that long . 
I think chickens would be good too, but from what i've read ex battery hens can die suddenly so might not be the best choice.

Is there space for something like pygmy goats?
Ducks could be nice too.
Roborovskis in a display tank (large exo) could be fun to watch, but not great to handle, as could harvest mice maybe.

I never had classroom pets  would of liked anything to be honest


----------

